# J.J. Hickson Picture/Update Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*J.J. Hickson Is Drafted*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gn7qxa2s-i4&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gn7qxa2s-i4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

*J.J. Hickson Highlights*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gvTtZ1pgKBg&hl=en"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gvTtZ1pgKBg&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


> *Cavaliers Sign First Round Pick J.J. Hickson*​
> *CLEVELAND, OH - July 10th, 2008 -* The Cleveland Cavaliers have signed forward J.J. Hickson to a contract, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced today. Per team and league policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> The Cavaliers selected Hickson with the 19th overall pick in the 2008 NBA Draft. Hickson, 19, earned ACC All-Freshman Team honors and was named Honorable Mention All-Conference after averaging 14.8 points on a conference-best .591 shooting and 8.5 rebounds per game. He led all ACC freshmen in scoring, rebounding and double-doubles (10) and also earned ACC Rookie of the Week honors on three occasions. The 6-foot-9, 242-pound forward set an ACC single-game freshman record with 23 rebounds versus Clemson on Feb. 16. He scored in double figures in 25 of 31 career games, including seven games with 20 or more points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hickson better pan out..


----------

